# At the cross roads!!!



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Ok I grabbed myself one of Wilcos martian war machines from George Pals War of The Worlds. It's a good model with only a few parts but to me it just begged for a good dispaly. You'll note that the earths military is not the cold war american machine... Infact I took a bit of artistic license with location and based it around a British theme or it could be in Australia cause around the 50's I'm sure we were using similar weapons... 

The tank is a 1/76 scale Airfix Centurian Mk8 and the 25pounder and quad tractor are also 1/76 scale from airfix. Acording to wilco the Martian is in 1/72 scale so the fact that the military is just a tad smaller suited me just fine. 

The tank, gun, crew, and tractor are done in games workshop foundation paints and the Martian is airbrushed in tamiyas copper over a duplicolour grey primer. The base itself is 9mm mdf and the road on the base is some 800grit wet n dry cut and glued like everything else using weldbond. Pretty much all the base is airbrushed (I got myself a new dual action one so I had to test it out ) the flames are just cotton wool sprayed with mixes of tamiya flat yellow, red and black. The rest is just mixes of various flock, sand, dirt and kitty litter along with the ubiqitous railway trees and rubbery under brush.

Hope you enjoy it as much as I did making it.

Cheers,
Alec :wave:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

cool i really like the fire


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks mate.  

The fire bits were a lot easier to do than I thought and fun to experiment with too.


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

awesome


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks JasonZ


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks roadrner.


----------

